# how i can copy data from XP to LINUX



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi everyone ,
first, i want learn about linux so ,i have just install suse linux 10.0 
now i post in XP
have anyway to copy data from XP to Linux without copy to USB n restart to paste
hepl me get advance at linux:heartlove :heartlove 
thanks


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you have Linux and Windows on the same computer? If so, you should be able to read the Windows partition from Linux. SUSE defaults to using /windows/ for your Windows partitions. Just look in there and see if you can access your data.


----------



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks 4 reply
i have install windows Xp on partition C , n part D for linux 
i have mount to Part E to install SUSE linux 
but now i want copy data from XP to linux without copy to USB n restart to logon LInux to paste
Finding in internet n some knowdgebase about linux ,i know that i can do it
but now at my computer cant do it . I dont know why cuz im a newbie at this pro.So anybody can explain to me the reason or can repair this prob
thanks 4 any Ideas


----------



## Mixmaster (Oct 4, 2006)

You can just open command prompt from Linux

type :
cd /windows (or whatever you named your windows directory). You need to be root to do this.

Then do cp /windows /InsertYourDirectoryHere

What will you copy files from XP to Windows if you're keeping XP on the computer? No point to copy the stuff, because Linux cant work with windows executables anyway. Well, mostly at least. But this is another topic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Create a FAT32 partition and put your data on that. Linux and windows won't have any problems reading and writing to a FAT32 partition. NTFS support in Linux is getting better but getting windows to write to a EXT3 partition is pretty much non existent.


----------



## boy_to_man (Jun 19, 2006)

Squashman said:


> Create a FAT32 partition and put your data on that. Linux and windows won't have any problems reading and writing to a FAT32 partition. NTFS support in Linux is getting better but getting windows to write to a EXT3 partition is pretty much non existent.


thanks ,
but if i convert my disk from NTFS -> FAT 32 i will lose my data ,so how can i copy data right.:4-dontkno :4-dontkno 
now have any tool or program can help me resolve this prob.
peace


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

boy_to_man said:


> thanks ,
> but if i convert my disk from NTFS -> FAT 32 i will lose my data ,so how can i copy data right.:4-dontkno :4-dontkno
> now have any tool or program can help me resolve this prob.
> peace


As you will be doing it for once I beleive, download trial version of third party partitioning software *Partition Magic pro 8.0*- its the best. Use this sw to convert your partitions to FAT32 without losing a single bit of Data.

Hope this helps you. :wave:


----------

